# World in Conflict kein Hauptspiel



## Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer (13. Mai 2011)

Ich habe mir nachdem ich die Demo gespielt habe die complete edition von WIC bei Amazon gekauft nd wollte gleich loslegen, als ich die Kampagne startete, konnte ich aber nur die Russische nehmen. Bei genauerem hinschauen ist mir aufgefallen, dass das Hintergrundbild im Menü auch das von soviet assault ist.
Allerdings hat das Spiel keine Verknüpfung zum Hauptspiel erstellt und ich finde auch keinen Punkt im setup, um es zu installieren. 
Auf der Packung steht: "Beinhaltet: WIC + WICSA (...) +original US Kampagne"

Hilfe....


edit: Als ich gerade auf dieselbe Verknüpfung geklickt habe kam das Hauptspiel, aber soviet assault war nicht zu finden....
Und wo ist der Skirmish mode?


----------



## svd (13. Mai 2011)

Ich glaube, die US und Soviet Kampagnen wurden ineinandergewürfelt. Wie in Call of Duty.


----------



## Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer (13. Mai 2011)

Klares nein, wie schon gesagt, ich konnte erst die russische spielen und später nur noch die amerikanische.


Zusätzlich: Wenn ich die Amikampagne starte kommt das Startvideo, es lädt und dann kommt nur ein schwarzer Bildschirm. Wenn ich escape drücke (menü) und wieder rausgehe dann sehe ich das Level kann aber nichts machen. Es sind weder Einheiten noch sonst irgendwas zu sehen. Ich kann nur "rumfliegen".
Was für ein Scheiß, nach der Demo hatte ich mich so gefreut.


----------



## Herbboy (13. Mai 2011)

vlt brauchst Du noch nen Patch, oder Du musst erst die russische fertigmachen, bevor die US geht - ich bin nicht mehr sicher, is zu lang her


----------



## Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer (13. Mai 2011)

Konkreter wär schön, wenn es nicht klappt, muss ich es irgendwie zurückschicken.
Ich will nicht auf die schnelle eine Kampange durchspielen um zu merken ob das Spiel fehlerhaft ist.
Da vergeht einem doch der ganze Spaß.


----------



## Herbboy (13. Mai 2011)

Guckst Du hier: http://www.4players.de/4players.php/dispbericht/360/Test/11308/62643/0/World_in_Conflict_Soviet_Assault.html   ich verstehe das so, dass man bei der Complete Edition zuerst die Russen spielen muss und dann später mal so mal so - d.h. die Kampagne ist so gestaltet, dass es eine große Kampagne ist, bei der man immer wieder die Seiten wechselt


----------



## Shadow_Man (13. Mai 2011)

Soweit ich das kenne, muss man einfach nur ein neues Spiel anfangen. Das fängt mit der russischen Kampagne an und wechselt dann immer wieder zwischen den Fraktionen hin und her.
Also die beiden Kampagnen wurden quasi ineinander verwoben.

@Herbboy: Genau, so ist es.


----------



## Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer (13. Mai 2011)

Aha, dabin ich ja erleichtert. Und wo ist nun der skirmish?


----------



## Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer (14. Mai 2011)

OK hab Skirmish selbst gefunden,  
es ist hinlänglich bekannt, dass WIC zu Abstürzen neigt. Bei mir tut es das leider auch, recht häufig sogar, (aber nur bei der Kampagne), hab bisher noch keine vernünftige Lösung gefunden, wisst ihr Rat?


----------



## Herbboy (14. Mai 2011)

Wenn alle Treiber aktuell sind, wüßt ich da keinen Rat, außer mal Virenscanner/Firewall aus, und evlt. mal das Spiel als Admin starten, oder iom Kompatibilitätsmodus


----------

